# New Goldfish!



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

So, after having two kids and moving states I am finally able to get back into keeping fish! First it was just my 10 gallon planted Betta tank and now I have a 38 gallon setup with some live plants and my new little baby goldfish I just got a few days ago. 
I know my tank should only hold two goldfish long term but, as what seems to happen to most of us, I got one more. lol
They are tiny little things and not only do I have a filter that is made for a larger tank but I also plan on getting a 55 gallon tank as soon as we buy our house. Then I plan on giving my betta the 38g. 
I ended up getting two Pearlscale goldfish and one telescope eye goldfish.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I love the rocks you have! Very cute little guys.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

ShadeSlayer said:


> I love the rocks you have! Very cute little guys.


Thanks! I got the rocks at the dollar store. lol


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

LOl nice find. Did you name the little fishes yet?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

ShadeSlayer said:


> LOl nice find. Did you name the little fishes yet?


No names yet, nothing comes to mind when I look at them.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

They're adorable! I love goldfish. 

Can I make one suggestion? If possible, go for a 40 breeder instead of a 55 gal. I know that seems odd but let me explain! A 40B has nearly 2' more surface area compared to a 55. Surface area is far more beneficial to goldfish than height. In addition, a 40B is a bit of a misnomer and one actually holds 47 gallons. A 55 only holds 52.4 gal. With a 55 you'd only be getting 5.4 more gallons and losing out on a lot of valuable surface area.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

They are so cute! Where did you get them? Sometime in the future when I have a more permanent living arrangement (probably not for 2+years) I would like to get a 40-gallon breeder with 2-3 goldfish.
Also, I am wondering about your potted plants. Have you kept plants like this long? Do they thrive? What do you use in the pots? I am thinking about doing this. I started a thread in the planted tank section about it earlier today but haven't gotten any replies.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh I love goldies I have 2 big ones myself. They share a 55 gallon.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

SplashyBetta said:


> They're adorable! I love goldfish.
> 
> Can I make one suggestion? If possible, go for a 40 breeder instead of a 55 gal. I know that seems odd but let me explain! A 40B has nearly 2' more surface area compared to a 55. Surface area is far more beneficial to goldfish than height. In addition, a 40B is a bit of a misnomer and one actually holds 47 gallons. A 55 only holds 52.4 gal. With a 55 you'd only be getting 5.4 more gallons and losing out on a lot of valuable surface area.


I was just thinking a 55g because they are easier to come by in the small town I am in. Is it hard to get a stand for a 40B?



CollegeBettas said:


> They are so cute! Where did you get them? Sometime in the future when I have a more permanent living arrangement (probably not for 2+years) I would like to get a 40-gallon breeder with 2-3 goldfish.
> Also, I am wondering about your potted plants. Have you kept plants like this long? Do they thrive? What do you use in the pots? I am thinking about doing this. I started a thread in the planted tank section about it earlier today but haven't gotten any replies.


The plants just have normal fish tank gravel in the pots. I do not really treat them any different than normal plants, just watch out if they want to grow bigger than the pots, much like house plants.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks! What plants do you keep in pots?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

CollegeBettas said:


> Thanks! What plants do you keep in pots?


I have had crypts, amazon sword, and some vine looking plant that I dont know the name of. lol
Pretty much any plant you root under gravel can go in a pot.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here are my goldfish they will be upgrading to a 90g I can't keep real plants alive with these guys


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Here are my goldfish they will be upgrading to a 90g I can't keep real plants alive with these guys


Just watch out with live plants, goldfish like to destroy them. Give them a tester plant first. lol


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah they eat them dig them pull them up... fake ones end up floating ALL over the tank I feel bad because they can't have any kind of plants


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG they are so adorable! I wish my guys were small again >.<


----------

